# Suggested route santander down to Algarve please?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Im looking to make my first trip abroad via Plymouth Santander in December.Im heading down to the Algarve and then on to Tarifa.
Im in no rush to get down there and would like to see some places on the way down.Can anyone recommend please?Anyone done this?

Cheers 

Richard


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I generally go Valladolid - Salamanca - Badajoz - Evora - and then the E01 to the Algarve. 

I did a longer, more relaxed trip a couple of years ago down the west coast of Portugal. West to Santiago de Compostella - Vigo - Porto - Lisbon - Alcacer do Sal (stopping at the free "aire" at Pego do Altar for a few days) and then on to the Algarve. Quite a few campsites open (and empty) in January, weather reasonably warm and dry once we got south of Santiago. Made a good relaxing start to the holiday, might well do it again next year.

Mike


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi, doing same journey, santander/algarve in march, done the ferry before but stayed in spain. thanks mike, i will watch this post for any more info,re aires etc.

tom


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Doing the same in January so will be following this post
good luck with the trip


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

we have just returned from a fly/drive holiday in Portugal (bird watching) and took the oppurtunity to look at a few campsites for use later. Campin Olhao is right next to the Rio Formosa nature reserve and Camping Fuzeta close to the salt marshes. Both sites looked lovely.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

In Portugal we can certainly recommend Evora, Tomar and Serpa for fantastic Portuguese towns inland.

Also Monsaraz is a stunning location and you can wild camp on the car park below the wonderful town, with a birds eye view of the reservoir - highly recommended.

Tomar and Serpa both have municipal campsites which are very reasonable - Tomar's was 4.50 euro a night when we were there in March this year and its a lovely unspoilt little spot with a fantastic Convent to visit.

Tarifa is another fantastic spot. Stop off at Cape Trafalgar on the way there from Portugal.

Our blog at
www.candakubicki.blogspot.com
Gives more info about places we stayed at in Portugal and Spain, including short reviews of all the camp sites.

We have also reviewed most of the sites on MHF.

Have fun - we loved Portugal.

CandA


----------

